# Furry Poodles



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

My son had taken Betty Jo out for a walk so she was pretty snowy. Betty Jo and Jenny both so love the snow. I got some pics of her later inside where she was turning back into a red poodle again. 

Jenny was meanwhile busy cuddling with my sick kids. I couldn't resist posting this one as its so like my poodles to be busy cuddling with the kids

They are so furry right now. I just can't wait till we can get both Betty Jo and Jenny groomed. They are extra special furry right now as they are growing out bad haircuts. 

We are hoping to get them groomed on the weekend (Thanks to Arreau) and will post some pictures of the none furry dogs after the groom then.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They are woolly ladies. I am so pleased to see what their colour is doing. Nothing apparently since they quit darkening at fifteen months old. Man they are a gorgeous colour!!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes they sure are woolly!!!!!!! It will be so nice to be able to see their faces again. Not to mention how much time it will save drying them are the door. Oh well at least it has helped them practice their sit stays!!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Very very pretty! <kids are cute too> LOL


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> They are woolly ladies. I am so pleased to see what their colour is doing. Nothing apparently since they quit darkening at fifteen months old. Man they are a gorgeous colour!!!


Usually after the age of two is when you will start to see change if there is going to be.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow, their color is wonderful! Can't wait to see their new "do's"!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'm pretty excited to see the after myself. Though I'm looking forward to my grooming lesson and playing "bath girl" not to mention the chance to visit with Arreau. 

I've got to say I won't miss all that fur. They sure get a soggy mess in this weather.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Usually after the age of two is when you will start to see change if there is going to be.


Most of the changes I have seen on reds happens between 15 and 24 months, and there has only been darkening with these gals.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm pretty excited to see the after myself. Though I'm looking forward to my grooming lesson and playing "bath girl" not to mention the chance to visit with Arreau.
> 
> I've got to say I won't miss all that fur. They sure get a soggy mess in this weather.


Oh yeah, it must be a nightmare. Well, it will be better soon!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Poodles and snow just seem to be a perfect match!! LOL They look great but I am sure they will look that much better after a good groom.

Hope that your children feel well soon
_


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

WOW!! Their color is amazing! I love that it is so deep and rich. Very eye catching!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Poodles and snow just seem to be a perfect match!! LOL They look great but I am sure they will look that much better after a good groom.
> 
> Hope that your children feel well soon
> _


Yes they sure do love the snow!! Its almost like they are buried under all that hair. I couldn't resist today and I trimmed Betty Jo's toes. I'll try Jenny's later on. Its so much fun!! The kids are all starting to feel better. I'm hoping that they are all back at school tomorrow. 

Thanks apoodleaday I love their colour too. I've got to thank Arreau's good job on breeding for that one though.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, and I have to thank Holly and Dugan because they just make magic together!!!


----------

